# Engines plans



## mecanotrain (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi All,
I often read the forum and I'm interested in making small engines. I've a question: where I can buy the production plans ? Here in France, we can't find the plans. Thank you very much for your help.
Roger


----------



## chucketn (Jun 11, 2019)

Click 'Forums' upper left of the page and explore the Downloads forum. If what you want isn't there, post more specific info as to what type engine you want to build (steam, IC, Sterling) and I'm sure someone will point you to it.


----------



## fcheslop (Jun 11, 2019)

steam and steam models
Steam45 - Presentation - engine
Carnets JLS - Steam engines making


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 11, 2019)

What is your skill level? Have you ever built an engine before? Do you want to build a steam engine, an air powered engine, or a gasoline powered engine. A great starter engine is the Webster. It is a nice internal combustion engine and just about everybody has built it. The drawings are a free download from the internet. I sell plans of some nice i.c. engines that I have designed and built, but they are a bit more complex than a "first engine".---Brian Rupnow


----------



## Moper361 (Jun 15, 2019)

Brian Rupnow said:


> What is your skill level? Have you ever built an engine before? Do you want to build a steam engine, an air powered engine, or a gasoline powered engine. A great starter engine is the Webster. It is a nice internal combustion engine and just about everybody has built it. The drawings are a free download from the internet. I sell plans of some nice i.c. engines that I have designed and built, but they are a bit more complex than a "first engine".---Brian Rupnow


Hi Brian 
Ive been looking at plans for a small engine build for a while now and the webster keeps popping up in my mind and plan to have a go at buildung one .I do have a question do you know if anyone has scaled up in size when building a webster ? .my lathe and mill are quite big and im not sure how well i would go making some of the smaller parts so i had an idea of building the engine slightly larger .Would this just be a case of increasing the diamentions on the drawing or would i run into othere issues ?any input appreciated.
Regards Nat


----------



## mecanotrain (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello everybody,
Thank you for your answers. I'm a mechanic machine tools, technical school training. I'm 72 years old.
Brian:I'm confirmed model maker. I own a small workshop with: lathe, milling, drill, hydraulic press 20T (homemade), folder, roller, shear, welding electric and gas stations, sandblaster, electric and gas foundry furnaces (home made) ,. . . .  I built 2 IC engines and some  steam engines especially for sailing ships.
But I work at my pace: cooool !!


----------



## coulsea (Jun 18, 2019)

I am in the process of building this one
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Model-H...836964?hash=item4b449f49a4:g:lvUAAOSw8SpbCS3y
it involves welding a steel plate base which when finished with body filler looks like a bit like a casting and less like a plate engine.


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Jun 19, 2019)

http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/


----------



## ccdedon (Jun 19, 2019)

My build of  Mr. H. Depenbusch's hit and miss engine from his plans.


----------



## bluejets (Jun 19, 2019)

mecanotrain said:


> Hi All,
> I often read the forum and I'm interested in making small engines. I've a question: where I can buy the production plans ? Here in France, we can't find the plans. Thank you very much for your help.
> Roger



I would imagine across the channel would have to be one of the worlds largest store/suppliers.
Recent photos and videos brought back from the UK recent awards confirms just that.


----------

